# Andrew Bogut!!!



## futuristxen

BEATS THE SPURS!!!

Played well against Duncan all night.

This kid is a player. Makes the big plays. A shocker in Milwaukee tonight. The streets will run with cheese and beer tonight!


----------



## SeaNet

Coolness. I like the kid.


----------



## IbizaXL

shocker that Bogut beat the spurs?...yess, specially against Tim Duncan
shocker that Bucks beat the Spurs?....no, bucks are a good team and were playing at home


----------



## P33r~

That's why we're Bogut fans. Held his own against Duncan (who fouled out), and then he hits the game winner. What a game.


----------



## DemonaL

yeah that was an awesome play with .7 left


----------



## Tobias

Yeah, Bogut was awesome tonight.


----------



## SeaNet

stat line?


----------



## futuristxen

Yeah it was a brilliant pass from Kukoc to Bogut to even give him the opportunity. A very well designed play.

Bogut has now won a game at the buzzer with his offense and his defense(he had another game where he blocked a shot at the buzzer).


----------



## girllovesthegame

DemonaL said:


> yeah that was an awesome play with .7 left



I agree. It was indeed an awesome play. I didn't think it would be Bogut though. Thought maybe it would have been Redd, Williams, or Ford.


----------



## girllovesthegame

SeaNet said:


> stat line?



http://www.nba.com/games/20051220/SASMIL/boxscore.html


----------



## futuristxen

SeaNet said:


> stat line?


19/9/2 on 8/14 shooting in 23 minutes. According to NBA.com.


----------



## Diophantos

What exactly happened on the final play, for poor college students without league pass?


----------



## TiMVP2

no one cares


----------



## futuristxen

Diophantos said:


> What exactly happened on the final play, for poor college students without league pass?


Kukoc threw the inbound pass over the top of Rasho, Bogut caught in the air fading backwards, and in one motion shot it off the box, Timmy Duncan style and won the game. Pandimonium broke out. They're building a golden statue of Bogut outside of the Bradley center or whatever it's called as we speak. There's talk they may in fact be worshipping it as a false idol.

Either way, God isn't pleased.

Because as we all know, God is a spurs fan. Except when they play the Lakers. But that's only because he lost a bet with Jack Nicholson.


----------



## TiMVP2

no no no no
God is a spurs fan
But jesus is a spurs hater/lakers fan


----------



## magohaydz

Bogut talks the talk - he's starting to walk the walk too. Being an Aussie I hope the kid does well, however being an Aussie Bulls fan I kinda hope he doesnt do too well. His arrogance has caused a bit of a rift over here with a few things he said about other Aussie NBA players (not that there has been many of them). Anyone ever heard of Andrew Gaze? He played 13 games with the Spurs back in 98/99 (?) and got a total of 9 minutes. He is apparently Australia's best ever ball player - captains the Boomers to the Olympics a record 4 times. 
Luc Longley however was different - he won 3 rings. Bogut better work pretty damn hard if he wants to be considered a better player than Luc. That and I dont like the Bucks much. 

P.S. first post on this board - and I kept it serious! WOW!


----------



## Personfan

Bogut doesn't need to win 3 rings to prove he is a better player then Longley though.

Andrew Gaze won a ring with the Spurs, hardly means he is a better player then TJ Ford or Stephan Marbury does it. 

The best thing about Bogut is that he sees the bigger picture, and puts winning above all else. That combined with his basketball IQ will help him make his teams better, which is more important then what stats he will put up. 

He has his nights when he is a bit "silent" and doesn't factor much, but he is still developing and it's easy to forget he's playing with a broken nose. The future is looking good for him.


----------



## magohaydz

Oh yeah, dont get me wrong, Bogut is going to be a good player, but he wont be great. I seriously doubt if any Aussie will _ever_ make an All Star Team. We unfortunately just dont have the talent. He shouldnt have got picked up at number 1, but I guess the Bucks needed a big man. I'd love to see him take Longley on in his prime. He was under-rated, but was a great player. He did his job, and he did it well. As well as Bill Cartwright did during the first 3 Bulls rings. Pity Bill couldnt coach :biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen

Bogut will make an all-star team. Book it. You're underselling your countryman. And not taking into account the lack of competition for the center spot at the all-star game, especially with Shaq retiring sometime soon.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I wish I could give him props, but I can't at the moment. I'm still bitter. Oh hell with it: He looks pretty damn tough down there. That's something you can really respect about a guy, so I'm quite impressed with him. He's going to be a very good player, but I'm not sure if there's enough room for growth for him to be a Superstar.


----------



## Diable

Aside from Shaq I don't think any other centers in the East will ever get into the Hall of Fame without a ticket.There's Ben Wallace and Eddy Curry...Am I forgetting someone that sounds pathetic.


----------



## Sith

futuristxen said:


> BEATS THE SPURS!!!
> 
> Played well against Duncan all night.
> 
> This kid is a player. Makes the big plays. A shocker in Milwaukee tonight. The streets will run with cheese and beer tonight!


nobody gives a big "F" about bogut, mr.kobe bryant is on the spotlight tonight.


----------



## futuristxen

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I wish I could give him props, but I can't at the moment. I'm still bitter. Oh hell with it: He looks pretty damn tough down there. That's something you can really respect about a guy, so I'm quite impressed with him. He's going to be a very good player, but I'm not sure if there's enough room for growth for him to be a Superstar.


He really doesn't have to grow his game a lot more. He just has to get more comfortable playing in the NBA. As he adjusts and his team gets more and more used to him, he'll get more and more effective. And if the Bucks keep the core of Redd, Ford, Bogut, and Simmons, which they look to be able to...well this is going to be a good team for a long time. And Bogut's going to be a big part of it. It's amazing how well built this team is right now. Barring big time injuries this team has a very bright future. I wouldn't rule out a finals appearence sometime down the road.

Bogut would be a great Spur, I think.

Which by the way, Tony ****ing Parker looks all-world out there this season. I don't think enough people are recognizing this kid's play. He is just oozing confidence this season, and it's changing his whole game.


----------



## Wade County

so a game winner and a very very solid 19 and 9 in 23 mins against an MVP dont mean ****???? 

sad deluded fool


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

futuristxen said:


> Which by the way, Tony ****ing Parker looks all-world out there this season. I don't think enough people are recognizing this kid's play. He is just oozing confidence this season, and it's changing his whole game.



Well, for those of us who never gave up on Tony Parker, he's making us look good right now. He still can't shoot, but he is so much more comfortable out there right now. He's taken his aggression and finishing ability up a notch believe it or not, but his free throw shooting and decision making are still questionable.


----------



## naibsel

bogut will become a better shooter as his career progresses, altho he is 7 foot he is not a bruiser in the paint. he has got the skill set to become more like kg (not saying he is a 10th of him yet) : being able to pass, volume rebound and hit the occasional outside shot.

andrew gaze could have been alot better in the nba if he had been given the chance. I know players have to prove themselves in training which he probably didn't do considering he played apparently all of 9 minutes throughout his illustrious nba career, but this guy is still most famous bball player in australia and he's been retired for a year, his leadership could have been valuable b4 manu and parker were at the level they are today.

cj bruton from the sydney kings is a probable 6th man on any nba team. for those of you who do not understand how the australian basketball league works, the sydney team has two massive win streak every year and ends up losing 3 games all season, wins in finals by an average of 30ppg(no bull****) , shoots absolute clinic against opponents , most games more than 10 3's above .500 shooting. cj averages about 20pts 6 assists, could be more but when ur on the way to winning 4th consecutive championship its pretty much cruise control for that team.


----------



## Dissonance

Sith said:


> nobody gives a big "F" about bogut, mr.kobe bryant is on the spotlight tonight.




lol, you're only saying that cuz you know you're wrong in your signature. Might as well take it off.


----------



## futuristxen

Bogut is not a bruiser? I don't know if you're watching the same guy in a face mask out there. He has to continue to fill out his frame, but he's a mean dude. He doesn't mind knocking people over. And when he dunks it, it's two hands like his momma taught him.

Bogut's anti-australian humbuggery has really got you guys divided in the home country, huh? I guess I would be offended too. It's kind of bizarre how hard he is trying to be croatian. Toni should slap him in the face and tell him he's not croatian, he's australian. He has a real identity crisis going on, but I guess that's a product of his upbringing. Its similiar to how Giusepi Rossi was born in Jersey and can play the **** out of soccer, but considers himself Italian.


----------



## magohaydz

I just feel that the comments he made about Australian players and how Luc was never a good player compared to himself is disrespectful. Even if it is true, or turns out to be true in the future, theres no need to say it. Aussies by nature are not an arrogant race by any stretch of the imagination - I guess thats the Croatian coming out in him!


----------



## futuristxen

I can understand that. It seems like Bogut is unwilling to embrace Australia, so you know, why should australia really embrace him? He always talks about having Toni Kukoc posters in his bedroom growing up. But he never talks about australian players in a good light.

I think you guys should resign yourselves to the fact that while he may not acknowledge you, and while he may kind of sell out his australian roots, he is opening doors. Because of Bogut, the next Andrew Gaze might get more of a chance. As he becomes better and better, more and more GMs are going to be scouting australia for the next Bogut.

And the dude still does play for your national team, right? So I mean, you could be looking at a medal sometime down the line.


----------



## magohaydz

I was all for him when I first heard talks that an "Aussie" was likely to get drafted in the top 10. Never heard of the kid to be honest. Then he started bad mouthing other Aussie players and his arrogance shined through, and it really made us Aussies look like fools. Sure, the kid has skills, but theres more to being a successful NBA player (particularly an international one) than purely on the court. 
In saying that, I hope he does play for the Boomers. He would be a great asset. I sincerely hope he does well and does make an All Star team and has an illustrious career. Give him time and Im sure he will.


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Greg Ostertag has officially entered the thread. I don't know where this talk about Bogut wanting to be a "Croatian" has arisen from. The guy recognizes that heritage, but he is on record that a gold medal for Australia would mean more to him than an NBA championship.

Further, about the stuff he said around draft time, it'd be pretty wank to hold it against a 21-year old. I mean, I talk a lot of crap, I'm 21 years old. I'm sure you'll get over it, the players involved already have. The very fact that he holds the key to basketball's revival in our country means that he needs a bit of leeway.

I'm fairly comfortable that he'll be an All-Star during his career. If you follow his learning curve throughout the Olympics and college, he's always had an adjustment period (through which he holds his own with double/doubles etc) and then doesn't look back. Keep that Bucks squad together and they'll be around top 4 in the East mark for some time.


----------



## P33r~

naibsel said:


> cj bruton from the sydney kings is a probable 6th man on any nba team. for those of you who do not understand how the australian basketball league works, the sydney team has two massive win streak every year and ends up losing 3 games all season, wins in finals by an average of 30ppg(no bull****) , shoots absolute clinic against opponents , most games more than 10 3's above .500 shooting. cj averages about 20pts 6 assists, could be more but when ur on the way to winning 4th consecutive championship its pretty much cruise control for that team.


Oh man... this is so true. Anyone who has watched the NBL in Australia would realize how much of a monopoly Sydney resembles right now. Any time there are huge offseason moves and a team is hyped to be the next champion (such as Brisbane this year), they turn out to be flops and get crushed by the Kings. Here comes the 4peat.


----------



## GNG

Isn't this like the third or fourth end-of-game huge play Bogut's made this season?

I remember him stuffing a point guard at the end of one game, preserving the win, and having another game winner earlier in the year.

Either way, he's had a very nice rookie season thus far. He's a player who's better than his stats.


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Sydney has a monopoly. But CJ Bruton would get sincerely pwnt in the NBA.


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Rawse said:


> Isn't this like the third or fourth end-of-game huge play Bogut's made this season?
> 
> I remember him stuffing a point guard at the end of one game, preserving the win, and having another game winner earlier in the year.
> 
> Either way, he's had a very nice rookie season thus far. He's a player who's better than his stats.


Had a 3-point play to seal the game against Philly. You may be thinking of that.


----------



## Hakeem

futuristxen said:


> Bogut's anti-australian humbuggery has really got you guys divided in the home country, huh? I guess I would be offended too. It's kind of bizarre how hard he is trying to be croatian.


Having lived in Australia, I can pretty safely say that Bogut shares the same fearless, slightly aggressive and overconfident attitude of many Australian sportsmen. I knew he'd do all right. He has that Aussie mean streak.



> CJ Bruton would get sincerely pwnt in the NBA.


The only time I've seen CJ Bruton play in the NBL was years ago, when he was a rookie (I think). I was actually mildly excited about him. But when I saw him try to be Jordan in the Olympics, I was left shaking my head.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Bogut is really good. I like his game.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

Bloody hell Australia read the entire damn article where 'Bogut said he was better than Longley' HE DIDNT. They twisted his words from what was "Don't compare me to Longley because we play different positions" (same thing with Gaze) he was basically trying to say he wasn't anything like any other Australian players before him and he wanted to make his own name for himself.

We call Tall Poppy Syndrome- very common in Australia the big flower blooms so everyone does their best to pull it down to their level. Seriously, Bogut is good and the only Australia he said he doesnt like is the media...


----------



## HKF

Rawse said:


> Isn't this like the third or fourth end-of-game huge play Bogut's made this season?
> 
> I remember him stuffing a point guard at the end of one game, preserving the win, and having another game winner earlier in the year.
> 
> Either way, he's had a very nice rookie season thus far. He's a player who's better than his stats.


Yes, he blocked Jason Terry to preserve a victory over Dallas. Oh and Bogut was sensational last night. I watched the highlights and Bogut made some huge plays. I think this Bucks team should be on television more often. Between Bogut, Redd, Ford and Maurice Williams (who was amazing again), the Bucks are just fun to watch.


----------



## 2cent

To my fellow Australians would you please get over what Bogut said about Longley, Gaze etc or you better not watch the NBA for the next 15 years. He was asked a question and answered TRUTHFULLY. 

Most of you are to young to remember but heres a newsflash, he is 3 times as good as any previous Australian basketballer. Gaze, as great as he's been for Australian ball, would have only ever been a Steve Kerr type player, better yes, but that would have been his role. And Longley, please, he was a massive BUST at the Wolves, and had the good fortune to play on one of the greatest teams of all-time in a system that fully utilised his LIMILTED abilities.

If your reluctance to embrace Bogut comes from his pride in his Croation heritage,well Im sure you felt right at home at Cronulla the other week.

ps - when asked who he would support in the world cup clash between Croatia and OZ he said Australia


----------



## magohaydz

Well, whatever the media twisted around, I didnt realize - however I should have known. And Im by no means racist whatsoever, so dont bring Cronulla into this. I live in WA anyway, so I've never even been to NSW. 
Anyway, like I said, I hope the kid does well. Oh by the way, Gaze would never have been a Steve Kerr. He was brilliant in Australia, but could you imagine Kerr playing NBL? He would seriously whoop anyone that tried to guard him - except maybe CJ. 

I was really excited about Bogut entering the NBA, particularly at the number 1 draft pick. I hope he has 15 years in the league, wins a couple of rings, makes and All Star team and an Olympic Gold Medal.


----------



## Tragedy

It will be great to see him do well. That'll validate all the talking he's done before the draft.

If you talk the talk, walk the walk. So far he's doing both.


----------



## air_nitta

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Had a 3-point play to seal the game against Philly. You may be thinking of that.


 Hi Greg Ostertag! Im from Adelaide too. I disagree about CJ Bruton though. 
By the way, the NBL is very average as far as talent goes. In my opinion the NBL has gone downhill. There are a few guys with game (BRAD NEWLEY etc) but it really is average nowadays..... I dont even follow it anymore its so bad.


----------



## air_nitta

This has become an Aussie thread lol. All the aussie posters are spinning a yarn about bogut, in their backyards dodging boomerangs and feeding their pet kangaroos. I went to France earlier in the year and they all thought thats what we did all day. Classic.


----------



## magohaydz

I havent followed the NBL since the days of "The Alabama Slammer" James Crawford, Ricky "Amazing" Grace, Tiny Pinder(down and had his way), Scott Fisher, Andrew Valhov etc. If you cant tell, I was a Wildcats fan - being from WA and all. I couldnt give a toss who wins now. It has about 1% of the talent NBA has, which is sad, but thats the way it is.


----------



## Jamel Irief

He had ZERO assists!!!

Stop and think about that before you praise him!


----------



## Tragedy

Jamel Irief said:


> He had ZERO assists!!!
> 
> Stop and think about that before you praise him!


 :laugh:


----------



## The_Legend_23

I think he'll be good. Not KG or Tim Duncan good, but possibly 15 and 9 for a few seasons.


----------



## futuristxen

I think he'll be averaging a double double by the time the season is over.

I think the mask makes him meaner too.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Jamel Irief said:


> He had ZERO assists!!!
> 
> Stop and think about that before you praise him!


Hilarious.


----------



## futuristxen

Andrew Bogut doesn't need to throw assists.
His mere presence on the basketball court is an assist to his teammates. I'm petioning the NBA to start Andrew's assist totals at every game at 5. And when his minutes go up, to 10.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

Oi, Air_Nitta you said you live in Adelaide- how do you see Clippers games? Dammit for the minimal NBA here there is NO clippers .


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

futuristxen said:


> Andrew Bogut doesn't need to throw assists.
> His mere presence on the basketball court is an assist to his teammates. I'm petioning the NBA to start Andrew's assist totals at every game at 5. And when his minutes go up, to 10.


Let's face it, most of TJ Ford's assists aren't his doing, they are Andrew Bogut telekenesis.


----------

